# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Gaming & Leisure >  USB Racing Wheels - Any working in Linux?

## sham69

Has anyone got a USB racing wheel of any description to run in Linux?

I have an ACT-Labs Formula Force which has no hope of ever working I'm sure.
Hence, a Windows partition for Racing Sims....

----------


## jamyskis

I have a cheapy one that works because the inputs are like a standard joypad, although I can't remember the model offhand - I don't use it much because of the space it takes.

I'll get back to you on this.

----------


## handy

Yes, I'd be interested to know if anyone has got any of the *Logitech - Wingman Formula Force* wheels & pedals working?

----------


## leech

http://www.wingmanteam.com/linux.htm

Google is your friend.  You'll want to modprobe iforce.  

Leech

----------


## handy

> http://www.wingmanteam.com/linux.htm
> 
> Google is your friend.  You'll want to modprobe iforce.  
> 
> Leech


Thanks Leech,

It looks like now my problem is to find a game that I can test the wheel under in Ubuntu!?  :KDE Star: 

I input *modprobe iforce* in the cli, & got the response below?   

handy@BirdFish:~$ modprobe iforce
FATAL: Error inserting iforce (/lib/modules/2.6.12-10-386/kernel/drivers/input/joystick/iforce/iforce.ko): Operation not permitted

Obviously I don't know what I'm doing!  :Confused:   :KDE Star:  

But I enjoy it as much as I can anyway!  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Gray.

sudo modprobe iforce

----------


## sham69

Hmm.. I'll try that, my wheel uses IForce as well.
As for games Grand Prix Legends (openGL) will apparently run under Wine.
It is truly great.....

----------


## handy

Thanks & Thanks!  :KDE Star:

----------


## leech

There's always Torcs.  Not sure if Tuxracer will use the wheel.  I can't recall if I ever tried to use my Microsoft Sidewinder wheel or not in linux...

Leech

----------

